# Bet you can't guess what I got!!



## Minimor (Sep 23, 2009)

And I'm just thrilled with it. Okay, it's a him, I'll tell you that much. He's red & white, very pretty, and is settling in nicely. I'm just tickled pink with him!

He was just 2 days old when I started pestering Lewella for a price, then got to see a few young foal pictures of him & officially bought him when he was a month old....and now he's here!! He's even nicer than we were hoping for--thank you to Lewella of Platte Ridge Farm for breeding him, and to Mary Ann Bartkewich for delivering him.

Okay, I've kind of given it away, haven't I????




I never could keep a secret...

Platte's Unquestionable is a full brother to our yearling filly Dora (Willowlawn's Mr. Unique x Rhapsody's Golden Vegas Lou-Ed)

And no, I don't have any pictures to post yet....maybe by this weekend!


----------



## Sabrina (Sep 23, 2009)

congrats!!!


----------



## minih (Sep 23, 2009)

Congratulations, I can't wait to see pics!


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Sep 24, 2009)

How exciting I can't wait to see pics


----------



## bfogg (Sep 24, 2009)

Congratulations!!!!!!!! I know how excited you are! I just wish mine was say.... 3...............

I will be anxious to see your photos also.






Bonnie


----------



## MiLo Minis (Sep 27, 2009)

Looking forward to pictures of the new boy Holly! Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Sep 27, 2009)

Congratulations looking forward to seeing pictures of your new pony.


----------



## dreaminmini (Sep 29, 2009)

Congratulations Holly!!! I'll be bugging for photos



Can't wait to see your cute boy. Dora is very pretty so I'm sure her brother will be too.


----------



## hairicane (Oct 7, 2009)

Congrats!!


----------



## Lewella (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm so happy you are so happy with Q Holly!



I know he has an excellent home and can't wait to see what he looks like next summer!


----------



## Minimor (Oct 9, 2009)

I did mean to have photos by now, but our weather has turned so crappy--windy and cold, and SNOWING today...at least we didn't get anything like they got a little further north, icy roads and 4" of snow on top, some areas were forecast to get up to 10 or 12 inches today/tonight. Here the ground is just white tonight, no real accumulation.

I have 3 Minis that need registry photos & those have to be done this weekend, hopefully Monday at the latest--I go back to work Tuesday so won't have time after that--so when we're out with the camera I'll get Q out too. Want new photos of the 3 yearling Unique ponies too--they are looking fantastic even if a little bit hairy now!! I just love those ponies.

I did have Q out yesterday & got his feet trimmed; he was a perfect angel about that, then I brought him out in the yard to pick some grass and to start practicing to be a show horse.



He set up quite nicely--my mom even hobbled out to see him, but didn't bring the camera with her, so I told her not to bother going back to get it--the weather is supposed to be nicer again this weekend, so we'll get some pix then.


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 13, 2009)

Where are the pics?
 


LOL We are waiting.....


----------



## minih (Oct 18, 2009)

ha ha ditto the above, I keep coming back to check!



I love pictures.


----------



## Minimor (Oct 18, 2009)

okay, okay! We finally got a few photos....they're on my camera, now I just have to get them uploaded, resized, and posted on my website....and then I will post them here. Promise that will be this afternoon, IF nothing goes wrong.

Since something seems to go wrong here every single day of the week I'm thinking today will be no exception, but maybe I'll get a nice surprise & have one good day???


----------



## dreaminmini (Oct 18, 2009)

Yippee!!! Get movin'!!!


----------

